# Perücken beim auswerfen



## GrundelGuide94 (17. August 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ist mein erster Eröffneter Thread daher bitte ich um etwas Nachsicht wenn das hier fehl am Platz ist |rolleyes

Seit neuestem hab ich das Problem das ich beim
Spinnen dauernd Perücken werfe. 
Die Rolle ist ca 4 Jahre alt und hat vorher tadellos funktioniert. 
Monofile drauf, 2 mal neu bespult. Sobald ich leicht Kraft in den Wurf gebe gibts ein Pock Geräusch vom Knoten der durch den spitzenring fliegt. 
Hab vieles versucht, zb den Rhein mal einiges von der Schnur nehmen lassen und stramm eingekurbelt. 
Nix scheint zu helfen. 
Bin schon so gefrustet das ich überlege mein Zeug in die Ecke zu feuern und mir n neues Hobby zu suchen #c
Hoffe ihr könnt mir irgendwas sagen was hilft 

Gruß, der GrundelGuide


----------



## Franz_16 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hallo Grundelguide,
wäre es möglich, dass du vielleicht zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle hast? 

Du könntest mal 30 oder 40 Meter von der Rolle herrunterzunehmen und schauen ob das Problem dann immernoch auftritt. 

Hast du die Rolle beide Male mit der gleichen Schnur bespult?


----------



## Andal (17. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Die Schnur ist halt auch irgendwann hinüber - ein Verschleißartikel.


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (17. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Schnur habe ich bereits etwas runter genommen, habe zweierlei Schnüre genommen.

@ andal : die jetzige Schnur ist Flammneu


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wie schwer sind denn deine Köder, deine Schnurstärke und mit was für eine Rute fischt du diese (Rutenlänge/Wurfgewicht wäre interessant)?

Solche Knäuel können sich auch mal schnell bilden, wenn der Köder recht leicht, bauchig und dementsprechend viel Luftwiderstand bildet.

Gerade wenn die Rute doch etwas steifer ist, der Wurf eher abrupt kommt, man den Köder zum Werfen sehr weit Richtung Spitzenring kurbelt, kann es bei obigen Ködern hin und wieder mal vorkommen, das die Schnur schneller von der Rolle kommt als der Köder selber fliegt...das Ergebnis sind dann solche Knäuel.
Eine zu schlaff aufgespulte neue Schnur hat einen ähnlichen Effekt, sie springt gern mal schnell von der Rolle.

Häng einfach mal nen größeres Gewicht (zb nen Grundblei) dran, hau es raus und kurbel wieder ein.
Damit wird die Schnur erstmal etwas straffer aufgekurbelt.

Hast du dann immernoch dieses Problem, liegt es vermutlich an einer Kombination aus zu leichtem Köder zum Wurfgewicht der Rute und Dicke der Schnur, oder evtl auch an deiner Wurftechnik.


----------



## Schugga (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Bimmelrudis Tipp unterstreiche ich!

Ich hatte das Problem am Anfang auch und hab's auf die Rolle geschoben, die ich damals neu hatte #c

Bei meiner Anfrage im Angelladen gab man mir dann den Tipp, ein paar Mal mit schweren Ködern richtig weit zu werfen (um genug Schnur runter zu werfen). Dann gleichmäßig einkurbeln.

 Gesagt, getan - es hat geholfen!


----------



## stingray85 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wie sieht denn das Schnurlaufröllchen aus, lässt es sich noch schön leicht drehen?

Ganz neu aufgespulte Monofile kann manchmal auch etwas zickig sein. Hatte mal eine die war recht steif und wollte immer von der Spule springen. Das konnte ich umgehen indem ich die Schnur vor dem Aufspulen über Nacht in Leitugswasser eingeweicht hatte.


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Erstmal danke für die zahlreiche Anteilnahme 

Ich fische eine Sportex Spinrute mit 35g Wurfgewicht, 2,70m lang. 
Auf meiner Rolle (Schnurlaufröllchen okay) ist 0,28er Mono. 
Mit der Kombi hatte ich vorher keinerlei Probleme! 
Ich werfe sehr behutsam immer etwas mehr Kraft von Wurf zu Wurf steigernd.
Ich fische immer mit 10-25g (Wobbler, Gummifisch)


----------



## Kochtopf (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Die Schnurmarke hast du nicht gewechselt?


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Habe zweierlei Marken ausprobiert, beide das selbe Problem.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Rute und Köder passen soweit schon zusammen, daran liegt es sicher nicht.

Ich tippe da eher auf zu schlaff aufgespulte Schnur, die womoglich auch noch recht steif zu sein scheint...springt also sehr freudig in Klängen von der Rolle beim Wurf.
Vielleicht ist auch immernoch zuviel Schnur auf der Rolle, bei steifem Material was auch noch etwas zu locker sitzt kann das schnell passieren.
Die Schnur brauch einfach ne Weile um sich der Rolle anzupassen.

Vielleicht kannst du es ja noch ein wenig mehr beschreiben wie sich das Ganze äußert, oder besser gesagt, wie es entsteht.

- irgendwelche angeknüpften Vorfachmaterialien dran?
- wenn ja wie schaut der Verbindungsknoten aus? Kann der sauber durch den Spitzenring flutschen sofern du entsprechend weit hochkurbelst für einen Wurf?
- Schonmal probiert den Köder an einem evtl. kürzeren Vorfach zu knüppern und entsprechend länger abhängen zu lassen für den Wurf, sodaß der Verbindungsknoten nicht durch den Spitzenring beim Werfen muß? Oder gar mal ohne Vorfachmaterial probiert?

Das wären aus der Ferne jetzt die beiden Problemquellen, die ich für sowas näher einkreisen würde.

Vielleicht kannste ja nochmal nen Bild von der Rolle machen, wo man die aufgespulte Schnur mal näher sieht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



GrundelGuide94 schrieb:


> funktioniert.
> Monofile drauf, 2 mal neu bespult. Sobald ich leicht Kraft in den Wurf gebe gibts ein Pock Geräusch vom Knoten der durch den spitzenring fliegt.




Welcher Knoten verbindet da was, wo und warum?


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Das sieht aus,als wenn die Schnur falsch herum von der Spule auf die Rolle
gekommen ist.Ist ja völlig verdrallt.Hast Du die selbt aufgespult.?
Schnur über die Kante der Schnurspule aufgewickelt.?
Mich wundert nur,das Du bei zwei verschiedenen Schnüren,das gleiche Problem hast.! Und wie Sten auch schon fragt....... Knoten.???


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ich benutze kein Vorfach, mit Knoten meine ich simpel beschrieben 
Ich werfe etwas stärker aus - es gibt ein Geräusch weil die Schnur sich schon beim werfen komplett vertüddelt und dieser knäuel durch den Ring fliegt. Daher das Geräusch 

Aufgespult hab ich sie mit meinem Vater zusammen, 30 Jahre Erfahrung. Nie Probleme gehabt

Werde heute mal ne andere Rolle montieren, vielleicht ist was mit der Rute nicht in Ordnung?

Der andere Plan ist einfach noch mehr Schnur von der Rolle zu nehmen wobei das schon ok so ist in meinen Augen


----------



## Esox 1960 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Kann natürlich auch sein,dass ein Rutenring einen  kleinen Ditscher hat.
Sonst vielleicht so:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFWxoOP2gXU


----------



## Stulle (19. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

ist ja bereits fast alles gesagt, vieleicht hilft es ein größeres gewicht auszulegen und damit die gesamte schnurlänge straff aufzuspulen.#c


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Also mit ner anderen Rolle ist alles wunderbar, werde mal beim Händler aufspulen lassen oder ne neue Rolle kaufen 

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Bis 50€, meine Rute ist 2,70 mit 35g wg. 
Fische am Rhein also etwas an Schnur sollte schon rauf passen 

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Taxidermist (19. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



GrundelGuide94 schrieb:


> Also mit ner anderen Rolle ist alles wunderbar, werde mal beim Händler aufspulen lassen
> 
> Mfg Marcel



Das Aufspulen beim Händler ist der erste Fehler, den man beim Schnur aufspulen machen kann.
Meistens machen dies die Händler zu schnell, dadurch wird die Schnur dann thermisch geschädigt.
Eine perfekte Wicklung auf der Spule kann es nur geben, wenn die Schnur über die Rolle aufgespult wird!
Wenn schon beim Händler aufgespult wurde, dann am Wasser die Schnur wieder komplett abspulen und unter Spannung wieder über die Rolle aufwickeln.
Du hast ja eingangs geschrieben, wie du die Schnur mit der Strömung abtreiben gelassen hast, so macht man dies.
Also rauf auf den Buhnenkopf und ablaufen lassen!
Ein Lappen, diesen nass gemacht, wegen der Reibungswärme, ist beim Aufwickeln hilfreich.
Ich mache dies vom Boot aus, einen dicken Wobbler ran und einmal ablaufen lassen (rudern), dann wieder unter Zug, durch den Wobbler, rauf mit der Schnur auf die Rolle. Ergebnis ist eine perfekte Wicklung!

Jürgen


----------



## u-see fischer (19. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Anfangs hatte ich gedacht, das Du die Schnur zum Grundangeln oder Posenfischen verwendest.



GrundelGuide94 schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen? Bis 50€, meine Rute ist 2,70 mit 35g wg.
> Fische am Rhein also etwas an Schnur sollte schon rauf passen.



Bei diesem Setup bin ich mir aber inzwischen nicht mehr sicher.

 Beschreibe doch mal mit welchen Ködern Du welchen Fischen nachstellst.


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Anfangs hatte ich gedacht, das Du die Schnur zum Grundangeln oder Posenfischen verwendest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Habe bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt, fische damit auf Zander 
Meistens mit Wobblern aber auch mit Gufis bis 20g.
Bevor das mit dem Schnurr wirrwarr gewesen ist habe ich damit auch problemlos 1er Mepps spinner geschmissen |uhoh:


----------



## Schugga (21. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



GrundelGuide94 schrieb:


> Bevor das mit dem Schnurr wirrwarr gewesen ist habe ich damit auch problemlos *1er Mepps spinner* geschmissen |uhoh:



Na, das kann dann doch schon der Grund sein und passt auch zu dem, was wir Dir als Lösungsvorschlag gegeben haben :m

 Hast Du es mittlerweile mal ausprobiert?


----------



## u-see fischer (21. August 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wie schon gesagt wurde, Schnur von Hand aufspulen. Dabei darauf achten, dass die Schnur richtig von der Spule läuft und konstant unter Spannung gehalten wird.
Weiterhin würde ich das Schnurlaufröllchen kontrollieren, das Röllchen sollte sich leicht drehen lassen, gegebenenfalls das Kugellager ausbauen und ölen oder gleich erneuert.

Da Du ja Spinnangeln betreibst, solltest du auch mal drüber nachdenken geflochtene Schnüre zu verwenden. Damit kannst Du Wobbler und Gummifische besser animieren und hast ebenfalls einen besseren Köderkontakt.


----------



## GrundelGuide94 (6. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ich habe den Übeltäter gefunden!
Nachdem ich die Rolle komplett zerpflückt habe, zum xten Male neue Schnur drauf gespult habe keine Besserung. 
Neue Rolle gekauft (Penn Battle II, bin sehr angetan) 
Geflochtene draufspulen lassen 
Mit Gummifisch und Spinner alles top 
Bis ich einen Rapala BX mit nem leichten zanderbiss ditscher montiert habe da gings direkt wieder los 
Wobbler im Müll, Problem gelöst (Neue Rolle schadet auch nicht )


----------



## Casso (6. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Prima, so soll es sein! Aber da kommt man ja nun auch nicht direkt drauf oder? |supergri


----------



## Taxidermist (6. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Man kann sich schon über eine Rückmeldung freuen, danke bitte beibehalten!

Was machte denn der Rapala, hat der sich gedreht, oder waren die schlechten Flugeigenschaften Grund für die Windknoten/Perücken ?

Jürgen


----------



## kuhnikuehnast (17. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Kann aber auch an der Rolle liegen... Ich hab das Problem mit ner Penn Slammer- hatte sie mit ner Spiderwire Code Red bespult und nur Perücken. Die Sammler is halt n Grobklotz und nicht gemacht für solche Schnüre. Das Gleiche ist mir die letzten Tage mit ner Sänger Rolle und Power Pro Schnur passiert. Wobei ich z. B. Mit Shimano (Exage, Rarenium, Stradic) noch nie Probleme hatte... Mein Fazit der letzten Tage war, dass ich zukünftig noch mehr auf Qualität beim Material achten werde!
Lg kuhni


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Was genau meint ihr eigentlich mit "Das die Schnur richtig herum von der Rolle kommt"? Habe nämlich gestern morgen beim Blinkern auch ganz plötzlich ne Perrücke gehabt, die voll durch den Spitzenring gekracht ist. Eher unschön bei einer neuen Rute. Habe ne geflochtene PowerPro, selbst aufgespult. Als Rolle ne Quantum Hypercast TP820. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich an dem Tag ganz plötzlich enormen Schnurdrall nach dem Angeln hatte. War vorher nicht so. Kann eventuell am Köder gelegen haben, aber KÖNNTE auch am selbst aufspulen gelegen haben. Darum meine Frage. Dann könnte ich ausschließen das es am Aufspulen lag. 

 Die Schnur wirds wohl nicht sein, ist ja nun wirklich keine schlechte. Zudem ist sie mistneu und kaum beangelt.


----------



## Scholle 0 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was genau meint ihr eigentlich mit "Das die Schnur richtig herum von der Rolle kommt"? Habe nämlich gestern morgen beim Blinkern auch ganz plötzlich ne Perrücke gehabt, die voll durch den Spitzenring gekracht ist. Eher unschön bei einer neuen Rute. Habe ne geflochtene PowerPro, selbst aufgespult. Als Rolle ne Quantum Hypercast TP820. Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass ich an dem Tag ganz plötzlich enormen Schnurdrall nach dem Angeln hatte. War vorher nicht so. Kann eventuell am Köder gelegen haben, aber KÖNNTE auch am selbst aufspulen gelegen haben. Darum meine Frage. Dann könnte ich ausschließen das es am Aufspulen lag.
> 
> Die Schnur wirds wohl nicht sein, ist ja nun wirklich keine schlechte. Zudem ist sie mistneu und kaum beangelt.




Rotationsköder verursachen Schnurdrall, wenn diese nicht mit vernünftigen Wirbeln ausgestattet sind. Zum anderen kann es passieren, das sich auf der Spule eine Schlaufe bildet, wenn man im groben gesagt nach dem auswerfen zu locker Schnur wieder aufnimmt. Diese aber dann beim nächsten Wurf (die Schlaufe) ungleichmäßig mit von der Rolle gezogen wird. Und schon ist er da der Knoten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Habe überall vernünftige Wirbel dran. Kann sich alles schon mitdrehen ohne das die Schnur belastet wird. Das mit dem zu locker Schnur wieder aufnehmen kann sein. Hatte nen leichten Spinner dran mit viel Wind, da kurbelt man schon obwohl der Schnurbogen noch schlaff ist. Allerdings ist die Rolle auch etwas unterdimensioniert für das Spinnen auf Hecht. Einfach zu klein. Ich denke es liegt an der Kombi Rolle/Schnur. Das ist eher ne Rolle fürs leichte Angeln mit filigranerer Schnur auf Barsch. 

 Aber noch ist die Frage mit der Schnur aufspulen und was gemeint ist mit richtig herum von der Rolle.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Richtig... Man kann einiges "falsch" machen, wenn man selbst aufspult - aber definitiv weniger, als wenn man Bespulen lässt! 
Generell gröbster Fehler: zu locker aufspulen. Dann schneiden sich im Zweifel unter stärkerer Last die oberen Schnurlagen in die unteren und beim Wurf machts "pppffffffrrrt"!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ich beobachte das Ganze nochmal. Wenn ich weiterhin Perücken habe oder Drall muss ich was ändern...


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber noch ist die Frage mit der Schnur aufspulen und was gemeint ist mit richtig herum von der Rolle.



Frage ich mich seit über 30 Jahren auch 
Mit Drall und Gegendrall und hassenichgesehn - m. E. völliger Humbug, da die Schnur sich während des Spulens eh legt, wie sie will und sich generell - zumindest Monofile - erst auf den geringeren Spulendurchmesser "gewöhnen" (sprich anpassen) muss.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Genau. Problem ist bei einer geflochtenen halt das sie so felxibel ist. Wenn da starker Drall drauf ist zieht die sich fast von alleine zu einem Knoten zusammen. Ist klar das dann beim Werfen Perücken kommen. Das kam komischerweise auch zeitgleich mit dem Schnurdrall. Vorher keine Probleme. Also muss ich den Schnurdrall im Auge behalten.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich beobachte das Ganze nochmal. Wenn ich weiterhin Perücken habe oder Drall muss ich was ändern...



Im Zweifel das Schnurlaufröllchen "kontrollieren". Sollte das okeh sein, wird es an nicht funktionierenden Wirbeln bzw. stellenweise zu lockerem Aufwickeln liegen.

Beim Einsatz von Spinneren kann ein kleines Bleischrot an der richtigen Stelle bereits schon helfen. Das kurze Ende vom Knoten ein wenig länger stehen lassen und ein mittleres Schrot dort anklemmen. Wirkt fast wie ein "Kiel" und lässt den Wirbel besser arbeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Teste nachher mal. Wirbel und Schnurlaufröllchen sind ja schnell kontrolliert.


----------



## Nordan (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Frage ich mich seit über 30 Jahren auch
> Mit Drall und Gegendrall und hassenichgesehn - m. E. völliger Humbug, da die Schnur sich während des Spulens eh legt, wie sie will und sich generell - zumindest Monofile - erst auf den geringeren Spulendurchmesser "gewöhnen" (sprich anpassen) muss.



Da geb ich dir Teilweise recht! Bei manchen Schnüren kommt die Schnur schon mit Drall von der Rolle >>> Rolle umdrehn und die Schnur fällt in harmonischen Klängen.
Bei anderen kannste die Schnurrolle drehen wie du lustig bist, da haste Drall oder nicht.

Is mir sowieso recht Schnuppe> Einmal über die Bremse abgezogen oder den Spin Doctor durchs Wasser gezogen und gut is.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Nordan schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir Teilweise recht! Bei manchen Schnüren kommt die Schnur schon mit Drall von der Rolle >>> Rolle umdrehn und die Schnur fällt in harmonischen Klängen.
> Bei anderen kannste die Schnurrolle drehen wie du lustig bist, da haste Drall oder nicht.
> 
> Is mir sowieso recht Schnuppe> Einmal über die Bremse abgezogen oder den Spin Doctor durchs Wasser gezogen und gut is.



Wie gesagt: seit über 30 Jahren war das "wie rum" vollkommen latte macchiato! Zumindest wenn man straff aufwickelt


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Den Wirbel teste ich doch am besten wenn ich die Schnur leicht auf Spannung halte und unten den Spinner einfach drehe, richtig? Dann darf sich die Hauptschnur oben ja nicht mitdrehen.


----------



## Rannebert (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Im Zweifel das Schnurlaufröllchen "kontrollieren". Sollte das okeh sein, wird es an nicht funktionierenden Wirbeln bzw. stellenweise zu lockerem Aufwickeln liegen.




Ich habe die Frage über die Jahre schon ein-zweimal hier im Forum gestellt, nachdem eine solche Beahuptung aufgestellt wurde:
Wie genau sollte denn die physikalische Erklärung für Schnurdrall durch ein schlecht oder gar nicht laufendes Schnurlaufröllchen sein?
Auch so ein Mythos, der fröhlich weiter verbreitet wird, zumindest hat mir bis heute niemand eine Erklärung für die Aussage liefern können. Und ja, ich ziehe es auch weiterhin in Zweifel.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wenn das Röllchen blockiert ist, hast Du einen extremen Reibungswiderstand, der "umgelenkt" auf die Schnur wirkt. Dadurch kommt m. E. der Drall zustande.


----------



## Rannebert (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hmm, da ich aber selten meine Rute so halte, dass die Schnur kerzengerade in den Spitzenring einläuft, habe ich da also auch Schnurdrall auf Grund von Reibung? #h

Denn an den Umläufen des Rotors ändert sich nichts, wenn das Röllchen nicht läuft....


Das einzige, was ich als Erklärung durchgehen lassen würde, wäre die Tatsache, dass das nichtlaufende Röllchen den VORHANDENEN Schnurdrall zum Ende der Schnur zusammen 'schiebt'....


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hm ok. Werd heut beim Blinkern nochmal schauen ob der Drall wiederkommt. Hab den letzten gestern entfernt. Was auffällig war ist, dass die Schnur nur die ersten 5-10m verdrallt war, danach war sie vollkommen normal. Habe einfach abgewickelt und den Schnurdrall nach unten zum Köder hin geschoben. Hat sich ordentlich ausgedreht^^. War also ganz schön Drall drauf.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Hmm, da ich aber selten meine Rute so halte, dass die Schnur kerzengerade in den Spitzenring einläuft, habe ich da also auch Schnurdrall auf Grund von Reibung? #h



M. E. weniger als direkt am Röllchen, aber dafür mehr Weg zum Entdrallern nach unten (ca. Rutenlänge ) - im Gegensatz zum "Weg" von Röllchen auf Spule!


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Wie genau sollte denn die physikalische Erklärung für Schnurdrall durch ein schlecht oder gar nicht laufendes Schnurlaufröllchen sein?



Gute Frage, aber ich kenne genau das: Ständig (alle 10-20 Würfe) Perücken ohne Erklärung wo zuvor (gleiche Rute/Rolle/Schnur) keine waren. Bei der Untersuchung der Rolle stellte ich fest, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen mit Pflanzenresten zugekleistert war. Gesäubert, keine Perücken mehr. Erklärung: Durch ein mal mitlaufendes und mal stockendes und mal festes Schnurlaufröllchen gelangen Schnurbögen mit minimal abweichender Festigkeit auf die Rolle. Beim Wurf überholen die einen die anderen, was zur Perücke führt. 

Drall selber ist eine andere Schiene, die z.B. bei Mono sogar zum Schnurbruch führen kann, aber den produzieren Stationärrollen von ganz alleine. Den muss man als Angler immer im Zaum halten, entsprechende Regeln beachten und ab und an, gerade beim Spinnfischen mit Ködern die selber starken Drall erzeugen, die Schnur entdrallen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Welche Regeln wären das und wie entfernt ihr Drall direkt am Wasser am besten?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hab grad mal geschaut. Schnurlaufröllchen funzt 1A, allerdings drehen sich der Wirbel an der Hauptschnur nicht richtig mit... Dreh ich den Köder zwirbelt die Schnur mit...


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welche Regeln wären das und wie entfernt ihr Drall direkt am Wasser am besten?



-Nie meterlang lose Schnur aufkurbeln. Immer straffen, in dem man sie beim aufspulen durch zwei Finger laufen lässt.
-Würfe mit leichen Wurfgewichten gegen den Wind nur mit zuvor (siehe oben) per Fingern gestraffter Schnur auf der Spule ausführen und möglichst flach, keine hohen Bögen, werfen
-Blinker brauchen gut drehende Wirbel (jeden einzelnen testen!) oder häufige Entdrallung. Bei Spinnern sollte man zusätzlich zum Wirbel über Antidrallmaßnahmen nachdenken (Vorschaltblei/Antidrallplättchen etc.), vor allem wenn man sie häufig benutzt. 

Entdrallen funktioniert im Grunde genauso wie oben beschrieben: Drallauslöser abmontieren, Schnur ablaufen lassen und beim Einkurbeln durch die zwei Finger straffen. 
Wenn man obiges beachtet ist das jedoch nur selten nötig.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Es liegt definitiv an den Wirbeln... Die drehen sich durch die geringe Kraft des Spinners nicht mit sodass die Hauptschnur verdrallt. Hab ich gerade getestet. Kleines Bleischrot (1g) am Clinchknoten Ende der Hauptschnur bringt auch nichts... Scheiß Spro Wirbel. Überteuerter Schrott.

Welche Wirbel drehen sauber mit? Gibt ja diverse Antidrall Wirbel. Vielleicht sollte ich die erstmal testen. Momentan nutze ich diese: https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-rolling-wirbel-mit-fast-lock-snap-gr-10-11kg-tragkraft-10stk--zpwif5

 Könnten diese z.B. schon helfen? https://boddenangler.de/Owner-Anti-...MI583pq8mu1gIVTJSyCh3teAaDEAQYAyABEgKoZ_D_BwE

 Würde dann ja reichen, wenn so einer an die Hauptschnur kommt, richtig? Sonst muss ich alle meine Vorfächer neu binden...

Btw: Gegen den Wind in hohem Bogen habe ich häufig geworfen. Versuche das schonmal zu unterbinden. Allerdings hatte ich damals fast nie Drall beim Blinkern. Kann es sein, dass geflochtene deutlich schneller verdrallt?


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ich nehme gerne die Rosco-Wirbel. Die laufen sehr zuverlässig.
https://www.angeln-neptunmaster.de/...wirbel-salzwasserfest-toennchenwirbel/a-4903/
Gr 7 für den etwas "schwereren" Einsatz, Gr. 10 für "alles mögliche" und Gr. 12 für die leichte Angelei. Die Tragkraft in "lbs" angegeben wurde stumpf mit Faktor 0,453 umgerechnet. Aber da das eine amerikanische Angabe ist, die im gegensatz zu "deutschen" (europäischen) wegen der IGFA-Regeln untertreiben, kann man da einiges an Sicherheitsfaktor oben drauf schlagen. Zerrissen habe ich selbst den 12er noch nicht, und der ist mit "nur" 6,8 kg angegeben, was im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Wirbeln ein "Witz" ist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Da bevorzuge ich aber eher die Antidrallwirbel. Damit geht man auf Nummer sicher denke ich. 

Kann es auch daran liegen, dass ich mein Vorfach mit der Schlaufe direkt in die Hauptschnur einhänge, ohne sowas dazwischen zu schalten https://www.angel-abc.de/angelzubeh...MIuLPX6suu1gIVHZSyCh08jwgcEAQYAyABEgKfo_D_BwE

Davon habe ich zuhause nämlich noch ne Menge. Aber das kann ich nachher mal testen. Habe ein Paar Vorfächer mit Rolling Swivel angefertigt. Schauen, ob es damit besser ist.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da bevorzuge ich aber eher die Antidrallwirbel. Damit geht man auf Nummer sicher denke ich.



|kopfkrat
Was genau meinst Du mit "Antidrallwirbel"??? Wirbel sind Wirbel sind Wirbel und vermindern Drall, sodern sie funktionieren  3-fach, Tönnchen, Agraffe, Roller etc. kenn ich, aber  was meinst Du damit genau????


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

https://boddenangler.de/Owner-Anti-...MI583pq8mu1gIVTJSyCh3teAaDEAQYAyABEgKoZ_D_BwE 
 Siehe vorherigen Post.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Die Mehrfachdinger meinst Du - hab ich nie gebraucht, weil ich vernünftig laufende Modelle habe  Ausserdem gefällt mir der Einhänger/Karabiner nicht wirklich. Ich bevorzuge Duo-Locks
http://www.camo-tackle.de/50-Stk-ROSCO-DuoLock-Snaps
Düsse hier...

Achso - "fertige" Wirbel kaufe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr. Nur noch Roller und Karabiner getrennt...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ok, vielleicht hilft es dann ja schon wenn ich zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur nochn Roller mache. Die fertigen Vorfächer werden ja auch so verkauft...Vielleicht hab ich da gepennt beim Zusammenbau...


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ich fürchte ja... Auf Wirbel verzichte ich nur beim ganz leichten Angeln mit Pose (egal ob Stippe oder Mätsche). Und selbst dafür habe ich sehr kleine "Mikrowirbel" im Köfferchen (Cormoran Cortest Gold Gr. 18 und 20; Behr Mikroswivel Gr. 22)
https://www.real.de/product/6561622...MIw7D1udGu1gIVAxbTCh24IwiVEAYYASABEgJnDvD_BwE


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Nicht falsch verstehen. An der Hauptschnur ist natürlich ein Wirbel, nur halt am Vorfach dann nur eine Schlaufe ohne Roller.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht hilft es dann ja schon wenn ich zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur nochn Roller mache. Die fertigen Vorfächer werden ja auch so verkauft...Vielleicht hab ich da gepennt beim Zusammenbau...





			
				Vincent schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht falsch verstehen. An der Hauptschnur ist natürlich ein Wirbel, nur halt am Vorfach dann nur eine Schlaufe ohne Roller.



Häh??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?

Ist-Zustand: Hauptschnur mit Wirbel -> Stahlvorfach mit Schlaufe die in den Wirbel gehängt wird -> Unten am Vorfach Karabiner für den Köder.

Soll-Zustand: Hauptschnur mit Wirbel -> Stahlvorfach mit Schlaufe die in den Wirbel gehängt wird -> Roller an der Schlaufe -> Unten am Vorfach Karabiner für den Köder.

Ich frage mich ob der eine Roller zwischen Vorfach und Karabiner an der Hauptschnur den Unterschied macht. Wie genau sind denn deine Vorfächer gebaut?


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Welche Wirbel drehen sauber mit? Gibt ja diverse Antidrall Wirbel. Vielleicht sollte ich die erstmal testen. Momentan nutze ich diese: https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-rolling-wirbel-mit-fast-lock-snap-gr-10-11kg-tragkraft-10stk--zpwif5



Du musst sämtliche Wirbel testen, die von dir genannten Spro-Teile kannst du auseinanderbauen und z.B. am Stahlvorfach für Wobbler nehmen, schlecht sind die nicht. 
Wenn's (noch) günstig sein soll, kaufe die alten Tönnchenwirbel, solche hier: https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-toennchenwirbel-mit-interlock-gr-10-14kg-tragkraft-10stk--zpwinf Den Karabiner kannst du mit nem Seitenschneider abzwicken. Die Dinger, die man natürlich auch ohne "Interlock" kaufen kann, drehen nämlich konstruktionsbedingt deutlich besser als die modernen Wirbel. 
Manche Blinker-Hersteller wissen das noch, wie wichtig ein gut drehender Wirbel ist, z.B. DAM (siehe Effzett Blinker), während es z.B. Abu inzwischen egal ist, was die da in Asien dranhängen. Den Salat haben dann Angler, die es nicht wissen wie wichtig ein leichtgängig drehender und nie hakender Wirbel bei Blinkern ist. 

Bei Spinnern verwende ich fast nur selbstgebaute Antidrallplättchen. Kann man leicht selber bauen und die senken den Drall auf Null. Wenn du es mit Bleischrot versuchst, muss dessen Gewicht natürlich zur Spinnergröße passen. Die Vorschaltbleie im Handel sind meist deutlich schwerer und für den Tiefwassereinsatz. 



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte ich damals fast nie Drall beim Blinkern. Kann es sein, dass geflochtene deutlich schneller verdrallt?



Es kommt darauf an, wie du den Blinker führst. Gleichmäßiges Einkurbeln sorgt nicht für seine Rotation, entsprechend hast du auch keinen Drall. Wenn du jedoch ruckst oder ihn auch Absinken lässt, beides ist extrem fängig auf Zander, drehen sich eigentlich alle Modelle. Geflochtene Schnur verdrallt genauso wie Mono, wenn sie noch leicht flach ist, kann man es nur schöner sehen.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
> 
> Ist-Zustand: Hauptschnur mit Wirbel -> Stahlvorfach mit Schlaufe die in den Wirbel gehängt wird -> Unten am Vorfach Karabiner für den Köder.
> 
> ...



Ah - ok...
Also, ich habe auch nur einen Wirbel am Stahlvorfach. Daran knote ich meine Hauptschnur. Unten ist dann der Karabiner eingequetscht. Ich mach nachher mal ein Bild davon...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Danke. 

Purist: In 90% der Fälle Kurbel ich gleichmäßig ein. Magst du mir erklären, wie du die Plättchen baust?


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Wenn's (noch) günstig sein soll, kaufe die alten Tönnchenwirbel, solche hier: https://www.angelplatz.de/spro-toennchenwirbel-mit-interlock-gr-10-14kg-tragkraft-10stk--zpwinf Den Karabiner kannst du mit nem Seitenschneider abzwicken. Die Dinger, die man natürlich auch ohne "Interlock" kaufen kann, drehen nämlich konstruktionsbedingt deutlich besser als die modernen Wirbel.



Ich habe da rein subjektiv gegenteilige Erfahrungen und die modernen Wirbel drehen sich mE freier. Das kann zwei, Nein-  drei Gründe haben:

1. Ich habe vorher nur Schrott gekauft (sehr gut möglich)
2. Ich habe jetzt einfach sehr gute gekauft (bin bei Profiblinker hängen geblieben, auch wenn 
11,5 kg Tragkraft beim Stippen mit der Float fast schon absurd hoch sind)
3. Ich bin eine Marketinghure


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich habe da rein subjektiv gegenteilige Erfahrungen und die modernen Wirbel drehen sich mE freier.
> [...]
> 3. Ich bin eine Marketinghure



Dann sind wir jeweils fast zu zweit...  Bin zwar keine 100% Marketinghure, aber so'n büschen vielleicht doch 
Nutze aber keine 11,5 kg Wirbel/Einhänger beim Stippen :q


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Dann sind wir jeweils fast zu zweit...  Bin zwar keine 100% Marketinghure, aber so'n büschen vielleicht doch
> Nutze aber keine 11,5 kg Wirbel/Einhänger beim Stippen :q



Naja, Größe 18 passt halt rein größenmäßig gut :m


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Schon klar... Ich kenn das Zeugs....... Hab ich ja selbst auch.................. |rolleyes|supergri:m


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Magst du mir erklären, wie du die Plättchen baust?



Du brauchst dafür alles was du für den Spinnerselbstbau auch benötigst (Edelstahldraht, Rundzange, Seitenschneider) und noch etwas Kunststoffmaterial (Verpackungsmüll  ) nebst Cuttermesser. Wie die Teile aussehen, zeigt dir die Bildersuche einer Suchmaschine, wenn du Anti Drall Plättchen eingibst.

@Kochtopf:
Es liegt an der Konstruktion, ich habe hier auch Roscos liegen, die sind besser aber auch nicht optimal. Die Profiblinker kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Man ist das alles kompliziert. Kann mir einer sagen was er will. Ich habe damals sehr viel geblinkert und noch viel weniger auf Qualität geachtet als jetzt und ich hatte Jahrelang keinen Schnurdrall. 

 Die Qualität sämtlicher Bauteile hat dermaßen nachgelassen. Ich hatte letztens nen Gamakatsu Brassen Haken Größe 14, ich fange ne Grundel entferne den Haken, da bricht einfach mal die Spitze ab . Absolut NULL Kraftaufwand, einfach nur den Haken entfernt. Der Haken wurde 15 Minuten vorher aus der Packung geholt. 

 Wird schon alles damit zusammenhängen. Man muss heutzutage doppelt und dreifach gucken was man kauft. Wirklich anstrengend. Einfach los und unbeschwert angeln is nicht mehr. Spätestens wenn einem ne Perücke durch die Ringe knallt und früher oder später noch die schöne neue Rute zerlegt. Sonst könnte ich auch mit Schnurdrall leben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Jetzt maln Vorfach mit Roller zwischen getestet. Bringt auch nix. Selbst das gute Vorfach von Flexonit zeigt dasgleiche Verhalten. Wenn sich der Köder dreht zwirbelt die Schnur mit. Mal schaun wie Frankys Vorfach ausschaut und dann bau ich das mal 1 zu 1 mit den Komponenten nach.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wahrscheinlich nicht anders als Deins - ich hab auch Flexonit 7x7 (0,27 mm). Dazu u.a. die Rosco-Wirbel und Duolock-Einhängers...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das mit dem zu locker Schnur wieder aufnehmen kann sein. Hatte nen leichten Spinner dran mit viel Wind, da kurbelt man schon obwohl der Schnurbogen noch schlaff ist. Allerdings ist die Rolle auch etwas unterdimensioniert für das Spinnen auf Hecht. Einfach zu klein. Ich denke es liegt an der Kombi Rolle/Schnur. Das ist eher ne Rolle fürs leichte Angeln mit filigranerer Schnur auf Barsch.



Zu leichte Köder an dafür zu kräftiger Rute und schon kurbelt man zu locker auf, wodurch später bei sehr weicher Schnur gern mal Luftknoten etc. entstehen.
Wenn du wirklich auch mal kleinere Köder an der Rute schwingen willst, würde ich ne E-Spule mit Mono befüllen und die dann dafür wechseln....für Spinner ist Geflecht eh völlig überbewertet, dafür langt auch ne Mono.


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

In einem ordentlichen Haushalt fliegt halt alles so rum  
Ich wette, Deine Vorfächer sehen nicht viel anders aus. Das hier ist jetzt mit einem 14er Cormoran Cortest-Wirbel gebaut. Der läuft superleicht ohne irgendein Hakeln.
Die Spro-Wirbel kenne ich nicht und weiss nicht, welche Größe Du nimmst, aber mitunter laufen größere Modelle (8 und größer) etwas schwerer als die kleinen.
Wenn Dir das noch zu "unsicher" ist, kannst Du ja auch statt nur des Einhängers noch einen Wirbel vorn einquetschen. Dagegen spricht - abgesehen von der Materialschlacht - zwischen nicht viel und gar nichts.


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Spricht denn irgendwas gegen dreifachwirbel fürn Forellensee mit 15kg Tragkraft?


----------



## Franky (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Vielleicht der Preis von gut einem Euro pro Stück?
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172797434905?chn=ps&dispItem=1


----------



## Kochtopf (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Vielleicht der Preis von gut einem Euro pro Stück?
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/172797434905?chn=ps&dispItem=1


https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-spezial-dreifachwirbel-mit-sicherheits-karabiner#product_tabs_description
Oder 40 cent je Stück


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Also Leute war eben nochmal Blinkern. Wenn ichn Spinner dran mache habe ich nach jedem Wurf etwas Drall. Lasse ich dann ca 5-10 Sekunden hängen dreht sich der Spinner und der Drall löst sich. Auf Dauer keine Lösung. Lediglich bei Spinnern ist es so extrem, Wobbler, Blinker und Gummifisch verursacht kaum Drall.

Franky: Sieht aus wie bei mir. Nutze schon die ganz kleinen von Spro, die drehen trotzdem sau schlecht...Werde demnächst mal die Roller die du auch hast.

@Bastido: Ich nutze ne recht kräftige PowerPro, Tragkraft 13KG glaube ich. Durchmesser hat die 0,19mm. Daran kann es also nicht liegen, aber platt sieht sie teilweise wirklich aus. Aber an sich ne top Schnur. Hab heut n Hänger ausm Baum geragt und die Schnur hat nicht eine Macke. Ich denke es liegt nicht an der Schnur. Das muss an diesen dämlichen Spro Rollerwirbeln liegen... Die drehen sich einfach nicht mit.


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also Leute war eben nochmal Blinkern. Wenn ichn Spinner dran mache habe ich nach jedem Wurf etwas Drall.



Lasse am Knoten der Hauptschnur zum Wirbel einfach ein Stück schnur hängen und klemme soviel Gramm an Bleischrot daran, dass dieses Gewicht beim einholen des Spinners nicht mehr mitrotiert. Erst dann hast du den Anti-Drall-Effekt.

Die Plättchen sind mMn besser, aber nicht gerade unauffälliger, außerdem können sie bei starkem Wind nerven, weil sie eine zusätzliche Angriffsfläche bieten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Aber das kann doch nicht sein das es bei anderen klappt nur bei mir nicht. Wieso drehen die Dinger denn einfach nicht mit. Ich versteh das nicht. Habe eigentlich keine Lust da nochn dicken Bleiklumpen dranhängen zu müssen... Hattest du das Problem denn auch?

Ps: Danke übrigens für die rege Anteilnahme an alle. Klasse wie ihr helft! #h


----------



## Purist (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Aber das kann doch nicht sein das es bei anderen klappt nur bei mir nicht. Wieso drehen die Dinger denn einfach nicht mit.



Die (Bleischrote) sollen ja nicht mitdrehen, daran erkennst du, dass die Schnur nicht verdrallt.
Erfahrungsgemäß reicht ein größeres für einen 3er Spinner.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ne meinte warum diese Spro Wirbel sich nicht mitdrehen. Nimmt man sie so in die Hand geht alles wunderbar. Aber an der Schnur leider nicht.

Ich teste das mit den Bleischroten auf jeden Fall mal. So kann ich die Ursache weiter eingrenzen bzw vielleicht ist das ja die Lösung.

Mit welcher Schnur Blinkert ihr eigentlichen?


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Mit welcher Schnur Blinkert ihr eigentlichen?


auf der leichten spinne eine 010er fireline.
auf der schwereren rute ist, glaube ich, eine 013er oder 015 power pro drauf.
mit beiden schnüren habe ich bisher noch keine probleme mit knotenbildung gehabt, selbst wenn ich mit der power pro mal 2er bis 4er spinner mit gewalt geworfen habe.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hast du keine Drallprobleme?


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

die fireline verdrallt auch. das habe ich am wochende sehr schön bei sonnenschein mit polbrille erkennen können. nur scheint die schnur trotz drall weniger knotenanfällig zu sein. *(edit 1) *die schnur verdrallt auch auf gesamter länge, nicht nur auf den ersten metern.
die hat mir andal empfohlen, nachdem ich mit einer dünnen 8fach von daiwa das knotenpech erlitten hatte. auch das weiter vorn erwähnte werfen gegen den wind hat mir bisher noch keine knoten gebracht. allerdings bin ich auch bemüht, dass abbremsen, bügel umlegen und windbogen aus der schnur ziehen nach möglichkeit ein bewegungsablauf ist.
die power pro verdrallt mit sicherheit auch. trotzdem hatte ich im letzten jahr, nach mehreren tagen dauerfeuer am meer, nördlich von göteborg, keine knoten zu verzeichnen. *(edit 2)* ich hab mir den schnurtyp in die spule geschrieben. es ist eine 015er.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also Leute war eben nochmal Blinkern. Wenn ichn Spinner dran mache habe ich nach jedem Wurf etwas Drall. Lasse ich dann ca 5-10 Sekunden hängen dreht sich der Spinner und der Drall löst sich. Auf Dauer keine Lösung. Lediglich bei Spinnern ist es so extrem, Wobbler, Blinker und Gummifisch verursacht kaum Drall.
> 
> Franky: Sieht aus wie bei mir. Nutze schon die ganz kleinen von Spro, die drehen trotzdem sau schlecht...Werde demnächst mal die Roller die du auch hast.
> 
> @Bastido: Ich nutze ne recht kräftige PowerPro, Tragkraft 13KG glaube ich. Durchmesser hat die 0,19mm. Daran kann es also nicht liegen, aber platt sieht sie teilweise wirklich aus. Aber an sich ne top Schnur. Hab heut n Hänger ausm Baum geragt und die Schnur hat nicht eine Macke. Ich denke es liegt nicht an der Schnur. Das muss an diesen dämlichen Spro Rollerwirbeln liegen... Die drehen sich einfach nicht mit.



Wundert mich dann eigentlich nicht, das du mit dem Ankerseil bei leichten Spinnern Drall bekommst.
Der Druck der vom Spinner aufgebaut wird, ist einfach zu gering, damit der Wirbel bei dem angeknüpperten Tau vernünftig arbeiten kann.
Wenn vorhanden, häng da mal nen schwereren Spinner (5er zb) dran, dann sollte das schon besser funktionieren.
Alternativ mal testweise den leichten Spinner sehr schnell einkurbeln, der Unterschied sollte auf jeden Fall merklich sein.
Wenn es so ist, ist der Spinner zu leicht (baut zu wenig Druck auf), wenn nicht, ist der Wirbel schei*e.


----------



## bombe20 (18. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wundert mich dann eigentlich nicht, das du mit dem Ankerseil bei leichten Spinnern Drall bekommst.


ich selbst habe lange zeit kleinzeug an einer völlig überdimensionierten kombi gefisch, bis ich mich dazu durchgerungen habe, mir angemessenes gerät zuzulegen. von den beschriebenen problemen kann ich nicht berichten. ich denke eher, der te hat es weiter vorne schon angemerkt und selbst vermutet, dass die kleine rolle mit der dicken schnur nicht klar kommt und diese nicht sauber verlegen kann.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Bimmelrudi: Werde ich mal machen. Allerdings glaube ich das es nix bringt. Habe ja den Test an Land gemacht und einfach händisch mal das Vorfach gedreht. Auch da macht der Wirbel nix... Aber trotzdem guter Tipp den ich, sobald ich wieder nen größeren Spinner habe, mal ausprobiere. Ich versuche mich gerade zu erinnern, ob das bei dem großen Mepps tatsächlich weniger Drall war. Bis Sonntag morgen hatte ich nämlich nochn 5er Mepps, der mir abgeflogen ist weil ich den Wirbel nicht richtig geschlossen habe... Es war 6:00 morgens und noch stock finster. Man ist das ärgerlich . Aber wird getestet dein Tip, danke.

Bombe20: Hatte auch erst die Rolle im Visier, aber die kann es glaub ich nicht sein. Sonst würde die Schnur auf einer viel größeren Länge verdrallen. Sie verdrallt aber nur die ersten 5-15m, je nachdem wie lange der Spinner eingekurbelt wird. Aber dein Vorschlag mit der Schnur und das der Wirbel nich sauber drehen kann klingt auch plausibel. Wobei die Schnur recht filigran aussieht trotz der Tragkraft. Und ich glaube daran wirds auch nicht liegen. Ich wetter im Endeffekt sind einfach nur die Spro Wirbel der Stein im Schuh... Ach ja, wenn deine Schnur verdrallt und du das am Wasser siehst - Angelst du dann so weiter und entfernst den Drall zu Hause oder wie handhabst du das?


----------



## bombe20 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn deine Schnur verdrallt und du das am Wasser siehst - Angelst du dann so weiter und entfernst den Drall zu Hause oder wie handhabst du das?


ich angel weiter und entferne da auch zu hause nix. wie oben beschrieben ich habe, besonders mit der fireline, keine knotenprobleme trotz häufiger verwendung von spinnern inkl. drall.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> ich angel weiter und entferne da auch zu hause nix. wie oben beschrieben ich habe, besonders mit der fireline, keine knotenprobleme trotz häufiger verwendung von spinnern inkl. drall.



Dann werde ich mit die Fireline wohl mal genauer anschauen, sollte ich in Zukunft weiterhin Probleme mit Knotenbildung haben. Hoffe nur, dass es mir nicht den Spitzenring zerlegt wenn der Knoten nochmal durchbrettert...


----------



## Franky (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-spezial-dreifachwirbel-mit-sicherheits-karabiner#product_tabs_description
> Oder 40 cent je Stück



Jo - das ist annehmbarer  Hab einfach mal jeguhgelt und das Ibäh-Ergebnis genommen...



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mit die Fireline wohl mal genauer anschauen, sollte ich in Zukunft weiterhin Probleme mit Knotenbildung haben. Hoffe nur, dass es mir nicht den Spitzenring zerlegt wenn der Knoten nochmal durchbrettert...



Sofern es nur ein Knoten aus Schnur ist, sollte es die Einlage nicht zerreissen. Sonst hätte es keine Einlage werden dürfen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Alles klar, dann bin ich beruhigt. Ich beobachte das Ganze mal noch etwas und hole mir vorerst erstmal die Rosci Dinger von Franky. Helfen die auch nicht teste ich erstmal ne neue Rolle, die ich eh brauche und dann kommt die Fireline. Drall an sich ist mir Wumpe, geht halt nur um die Knoten.

 BTW: Diese Fireline, oder welche hast du genau, Bombe? https://www.angeln-shop.de/berkley-fireline-crystal-geflochtene-angelschnur-meterware.html


----------



## bombe20 (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Diese Fireline, oder welche hast du genau, Bombe?


eine stinknormale fireline in 0,10mm mit 5,9kg, ohne die zusätze wie crystal, smoke oder sonst irgendwas. wobei sich die zusatzbezeichnung wohl auf die farbgebung bezieht. ich fische sie auf einer 2000er ryobi applause an einem 2m stecken auf barsch, forelle und was sonst so beißt. auch hechte ü70 habe ich damit gelandet.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ok, für meine Bedürfnisse würde ich dann eher zur 0,15/13er greifen. 
 Heute teste ich erstmal die Bleimethode von Purist.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Schnur drallt immernoch, trotz 1g Bleischrot. Aber nur mit Spinner. Perücken habe ich aber keine geworfen trotz Drall. Ich beobachte das erstmal noch ne Weile ob die Perücken wirklich durch Drall entstehen. Falls nicht, lebe ich erstmal damit. Die Schnur entdrallt sich ja zum Glück auch wieder sobald ichn anderen Köder einhole. Aber auch das Gefühl, wenn verdrallte geflochtene durch den Spitzenring gleitet, ist irgendwie doof. So rau... Unschön einfach. Naja ich schau mich mal nach anderen Wirbeln um und dann mal schauen.


----------



## Purist (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Schnur drallt immernoch, trotz 1g Bleischrot. Aber nur mit Spinner.



1g bei was für einem Spinner (Größe/Marke oder Blattform)? Du hast das Blei auch ordentlich an einem längeren Schnurende des Knotens befestigt?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Musste nen Mepps mit Punkten sein, der ist mittlerweile allerdings blank. Größe 4. Habe den nicht gekauft darum bin ich nicht sicher.

Das Bleischrott hängt an nem ca 1cm abstehenden Faden. War zu faul neu zu Knoten...Bilder anbei.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ist definitiv kein Mepps.
Die 4er und 5er haben nen andren Gewichtkörper und auch das Blatt ist nicht so bauchig/weit ausladend.
Der gezeigte dürfte doch um einiges leichter sein, selbst wenn man da nen 3er Mepps gegenhält.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (19. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

https://www.angeln-shop.de/raubfischangeln/kunstkoeder/spinner/mepps-agila-mit-punkten-gr-1.html

Dachte es wäre der...


----------



## Purist (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Sieht aus wie ein Chinaknaller. Alleine an den Fotos kann man schon erahnen, warum du mit dem ein heftiges Drallproblem hast. Das Spinnerblatt rotiert leicht schräg zur Achse. Die Metallperle über der Blattaufhängung ist purer Nonsense, bei dem Zusammenbau wäre die darunter deutlich sinnvoller gewesen.
Hast du keine besseren Spinnern zum testen? 

Was das Blei betrifft: Das kann ruhig 1cm Abstand zum Knoten am Wirbel haben.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Habe leider momentan nur billigdinger von früher...Meinen 5er Mepps habe ich ja völlig hohl vergeigt...Aber wollte mir bald eh nochn Arsch voll Mepps bestellen, dann teste ich nochmal. Danke bisher!


----------



## Franky (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Bevor Du da viel Kohle in Meppse steckst... Die sind gut, aber auch nicht wirklich das Maß aller Dinge. Besser als der Chinakracher, den Du da hast, sind die Teile alle mal, keine Frage! Wenn Du Bock auf Basteln hast:
http://weserstrand-bremen.de/angeln/menu_spinnerbau_frame.htm
Wichtig sind die Bügel, die bei Mepps aus zusammengequetschten U-SCheiben bestehen, wo sich im Zweifel ne Menge Dreck ansammelt. Auch fehlen die kleinen "Kugeln" als "Lager", um einen leichten Lauf zu gewährleisten.
Ich hab meine Einzelteile zuletzt hier bestellt:
https://www.maro-spinnerbau.de/
Bei Fragen, was zusammenpasst, wurde mir schnell, freundlich und kompetent geholfen!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Da bastel ich nicht auch noch dran rum. Die Mepps reichen mir.


----------



## Purist (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Da bastel ich nicht auch noch dran rum. Die Mepps reichen mir.



Wenn du 20-30 Spinner haben willst, die auch noch so laufen wie du es willst, lohnt sich das Bauen finanziell bereits. Nebenbei bekommst du dadurch noch die simplen Grundlagen, um dir diverses Angelzeug selber bauen zu können, das auf Edelstahldraht basiert: z.B. Köfi oder Schleppsysteme, Spinnstangen, Wobblerverdrahtung, Stehaufblei, Ködernadeln, Bissanzeiger usw.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Alternativ mal DAM Spinner anschauen..laufen sehr gut und sind deutlich günstiger wie Mepps.
https://www.angelplatz.de/dam-effzett-standard-spinner-kupfer-6g--dass13

Und fangen tun sie natürlich auch.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (20. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

20-30 wollte ich nicht, maximal 5-10 reichen vollkommen. Die DAMs hatte ich auch schon mal gesehen, guter Tipp. Die verdrallen aber auch nicht so arg wie die Chinakracher, oder?

Franky: Möchte deinen Beitrag auf keinen Fall schlechtreden, Selbstbau find ich immer geil. Nur momentan will ich einfach mal angeln, ohne noch zu basteln. Ich habe Anfang Oktober Urlaub. Vielleicht warte ich einfach bis dahin und beschäftige mich intensiver mit dem Thema. Ist ansich ja kinderleicht mit der Anleitung. Nur wenn ich nicht gerade Urlaub habe habe ich kaum Zeit für so etwas


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Knotenlosverbindern? Habe gehört, gerade bei geflochtener Schnur ist es empfehlenswert, da sich die Tragkraft bei normalem Knoten deutlich verringert. Aber iwie traue ich dem nicht ganz, hätte Bedenken das da was durchrutscht...


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Die sind voll super, aber sammeln Kraut ein und wenn man ein depp ist und zu weit hochkurbelt kann der Spitzenring leiden


----------



## Stulle (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Bombig die Dinger was die Haltbarkeit abgeht. Das mit dem Kraut geht. Die Schnur immer einen cm überstehen lassen dann gehen sie nie auf. Für den Ring Gummi stopper oder perlen aufziehen, die aber auch nicht durch den Ring drehen.


----------



## Kochtopf (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Mit gummiperle mach ich das auch aber ich wollte mich nicht als depp outen (köderspiel blabla  )
Beruhigt mich ungemein stulle!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Klasse danke Leute. Dann besorg ich mir davon noch welche.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Knotenlosverbindern? Habe gehört, gerade bei geflochtener Schnur ist es empfehlenswert, da sich die Tragkraft bei normalem Knoten deutlich verringert.



Den Vorteil der erhöhten Tragkraft gegenüber Knoten erkauft man sich aber auch mit einem gravierenden Nachteil.
Denn mit den Knotenlosverbindern, hab ich zwar eine geringfügig höhere Tragkraft aufgrund des fehlenden Knotens, aber eben auch keine Sollbruchstelle wie es ein Knoten nunmal ist.
Hinzukommt, daß ich besagte Tragkraft sowieso niemals über die Rute aufbringe, lediglich bei einem Hänger.
Und genau dort hilft ein Knoten merklich, gezielter abzureißen, während die Schnur bei einem Knotenlosverbinder irgendwo reißen wird, eben weil keine eingebaute Schwachstelle vorhanden ist.
Ich verliere damit ganz sicher mehr Schnur wie mit einem Knoten bei einem Abriss.
Die einzige Ausnahme wäre ein scharfkantiger Knotenlosverbinder, den ich aber sowieso nicht verwenden wollte, Hänger hin oder her.
Von daher ist der so tolle Vorteil für mich nur ein Nachteil.

An mir persönlich sind solche Knotenlosverbinder komplett vorbei gegangen, fahre gut mit Knoten und spüre absolut kein Bedürfnis, jemals solche Knotenlosverbinder benutzen zu wollen.


----------



## Purist (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Knotenlosverbindern? Habe gehört, gerade bei geflochtener Schnur ist es empfehlenswert, da sich die Tragkraft bei normalem Knoten deutlich verringert. Aber iwie traue ich dem nicht ganz, hätte Bedenken das da was durchrutscht...



Ich benutze die nicht, weil ich knoten kann. Außerdem ist das mit dem Kraut ein NoGo. 
Zudem muss ich dir sagen: Mir sind schon Stahlvorfächer in der Mitte gerissen, ich sprenge auch mal eine Hauptschnur von 8-9kg Tragkraft, aber bei Geflochtener ist mir bislang noch nie ein Wirbelknoten aufgegangen. Wozu soll ich dann diese Dinger benutzen? Verbesserter Grinnerknoten (zweimal durch's Öhr und min. 8 Windungen, anfeuchten, zuziehen) und fertig ist die Sache.

Knotenlosverbinder funktionieren genauso wie gute Knoten: Die Tragkraft ergibt sich durch die Reibung der Geflechtschnur. Warum krampfhaft auf einen Knoten verzichten, noch ein zusätzliches Teil einbauen, wenn er funktioniert und auch noch leicht zu binden ist?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Puh, wenn ich Grinner Knoten lese krieg ich Plaque. Hab den mal versucht und mir fast die Flossen gebrochen. Der is ansich mega easy, aber ich habs nicht hinbekommen... War allerdings ne 35er Fluorocarbon Schnur, damit hab ich mirn paar Haken gebunden. Hab dann den verbesserten Clinchknoten genommen...

Aber mit Geflecht sollte es deutlich leichter gehen. Ansonsten der verbesserte Clinch soll ja auch immerhin 85-90% Tragkraft erreichen, wobei der Grinner bei 95+ liegt.
Werd den dann wohl nochmal versuchen. Ich binde sowieso regelmäßig die Knoten neu. Nur zur Sicherheit und das bessere Gefühl.


----------



## bombe20 (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Bombig die Dinger was die Haltbarkeit abgeht. Das mit dem Kraut geht. Die Schnur immer einen cm überstehen lassen dann gehen sie nie auf. Für den Ring Gummi stopper oder perlen aufziehen, die aber auch nicht durch den Ring drehen.


du bist mir ein wenig früh online, stulle.


----------



## Purist (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich binde sowieso regelmäßig die Knoten neu. Nur zur Sicherheit und das bessere Gefühl.



Schau das Geflecht einfach gegen das Licht an. Der Knoten (wenn's z.B. ein Grinner ist) ist nie das Problem, sondern die ersten paar Meter vor dem Knoten. Das ist der Bereich bei dem Geflecht beim Spinnfischen auch mit 40cm Stahlvorfach gerne ausfranst und daher enorm an Tragkraft verliert. 
Folglich sollte die tägliche Kontrolle ein Zugtest sein, aber auch eine Schnurinspektion, jede kleine Faser ist ein Grund zum Abschneiden, was man ohnehin alle paar Angeltage machen sollte, auch bei Mono.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (21. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Schon kontrolliert, die Power Pro ist sehr gut was das angeht. Hab schon diverse Hänger aus Bäume geragt, nicht eine Faser bisher ausgefranst. Ist aber auch noch frisch die Schnur.


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit gummiperle mach ich das auch aber ich wollte mich nicht als depp outen (köderspiel blabla  )
> Beruhigt mich ungemein stulle!


Nach der perle kommt ja noch ein Meter mono als Puffer und Opfer Stück.


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



bombe20 schrieb:


> du bist mir ein wenig früh online, stulle.


Schon längst alles durch [emoji1]. Der Ring steckt fest am Finger.

Gleich geht's los die tante vom Flughafen abholen [emoji42] [emoji42] [emoji42]


----------



## bombe20 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

dann möchte ich euch alles gute wünschen.


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Danke, ich sitze gerade bei Douglas wegen Probe Make-up für die Feier Morgen wo es wieder eins giebt . Ich hoffe ihr Haut bei LL oder live vom Wasser was raus


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit gummiperle mach ich das auch aber ich wollte mich nicht als depp outen (köderspiel blabla  )
> Beruhigt mich ungemein stulle!


Ich wollte dazu noch Fotos machen aber das Dorsch Geschirr liegt schon auf dem Dachboden. [emoji30]


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Grad wieder einfach so ne Perücke geworfen. Kein Spinner dran gehabt, schwerer Köder trotzdem Perücke. Konnte die allerdings einfach durch Zug lösen. Ich schiebs auf die Schnur... Weiß sonst nicht mehr weiter.

Was auch auffällt ist, dass die Perücken immer auf den ersten 10 Meter sind. Evtl reicht auf Dauer doch schon minimaler Drall um Perücken zu erzeugen. Ich beobachte weiter und dann wechsel ich die Schnur.

Oder doch der Spulenkopf der zu klein ist. Weil die geflochtene eben sehr flexibel ist, überschlägt sie sich beim Werfen, da sie zu eng abrollt. Das würde auch erklären, warum ich sie durch etwas stärkeres Ziehen einfach lösen konnte. Ne neue Spule muss so oder so her, dann spul ich güste um und teste nochmal. Dann hab ich Gewissheit, dass es an der Schnur liegt.


----------



## Kochtopf (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Stulle schrieb:


> Danke, ich sitze gerade bei Douglas wegen Probe Make-up für die Feier Morgen wo es wieder eins giebt . Ich hoffe ihr Haut bei LL oder live vom Wasser was raus



MAKE UP?!?!?! 
du machst mich fertig :c

"Ich bin kein freier Mann, ich bin ein Freier, man" :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Man bin ichn Horst#q#q#q

Ich hab zig Spulen rumliegen, die der Vorbesitzer des Bootes, welches mein Vater sich gekauft hat, mit an Bord gelassen hat. Waren im Preis quasi enthalten. Warum spul ich nicht einfach erstmal um auf ne größere Rolle und teste die Schnur #q. Das ist ne Idee. Morgen früh dann beim Blinkern gleich testen. Sind zwar nicht die besten Rollen, aber soweit gut in Schuss und zum schnellen Testen und nen mittelgroßen Hecht sollte es langen.
Da ist zufälligerweise sogar auch ne geflochtene drauf . Kp welche, aber ist auch wie neu. Hab ich sogar noch aufgespult. Dann kommt die mal auf die Spinnrolle. Mal ein bisschen probieren um der Ursache auf den Grund zu gehen.


----------



## Purist (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Was denn nun, dir fällt erst jetzt auf, dass du eine Schrottschnur benutzt?


----------



## Tommes63 (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Puh, wenn ich Grinner Knoten lese krieg ich Plaque. Hab den mal versucht und mir fast die Flossen gebrochen. Der is ansich mega easy, aber ich habs nicht hinbekommen


Tröste dich, du bist nicht allein.

Ich bin Knotenlegastheniker und kriege das einfach nicht vernünftig hin. Meine Knoten halten nicht, oder gehen schlecht durch die Ringe oder beides und sehen Schei...e aus. Obendrein dauert das eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis ein Knoten fertig ist, habs irgendwann aufgegeben.

Gottseidank gibt es Knotenlosverbinder, die wenigen Nachteile nehm ich dann halt in Kauf. Selten daß mal ein Noknot den Spitzenring berührt. Ohne Gummiperle auf der HS sammelt der ab und an auch mal etwas Kraut ein, na und dann is das halt so.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Was denn nun, dir fällt erst jetzt auf, dass du eine Schrottschnur benutzt?



Wie gesagt, vom Abrieb her ist die top. Aber die Perücken nerven. Habe jetzt auf die Ersatzspule mal ne andere geflochtene aufgespult, mal gucken ob das was ändert.


----------



## Purist (22. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Ich bin Knotenlegastheniker und kriege das einfach nicht vernünftig hin. Meine Knoten halten nicht, oder gehen schlecht durch die Ringe oder beides und sehen Schei...e aus. Obendrein dauert das eine gefühlte Ewigkeit bis ein Knoten fertig ist, habs irgendwann aufgegeben.



Knoten kann man üben und je öfter du sie machst, desto leichter gehen sie dir von der Hand. Oft steckt dahinter aber auch ein Defizit beim Lernen: Hat dir schon einmal jemand schön langsam gezeigt, wie man z.B. einen Grinner richtig bindet? Wo man die Schnur beim knoten anfasst und wie man ihn richtig zuzieht? Wie oft und wie lange hast du schon Knoten eingeübt? 
Es ist auch so, dass man, wenn man einmal damit angefangen hat und einen Knoten sicher beherrscht, deutlich leichter und schneller andere Knoten erlernen kann.

Aber ich gebe offen zu: Während ich den Grinner seit 25 Jahren benutze und beherrsche, kann ich bis heute keine gleich großen Schlaufenknoten binden. Das nervt beim Vorfachbinden enorm, daher verwende ich inzwischen mit viel Spass das Schlaufenbinder-Tool. #6
Warum habe ich das nie gelernt? Früher habe ich noch gerne fertige Vorfachhakenpäckchen gekauft und mich nie länger (=ein paar Stunden) damit beschäftigt. Faulheit.. :q

Knotenlosverbinder halte ich trotzdem für überflüssig und unnötig in der Montage, die man möglichst einfach halten sollte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Also mit der anderen geflochtenen war es deutlich besser. Am Anfang kaum Drall und die Schnur ließ sich viel besser Werfen. Blieb gerade und hat allgemein weniger Wellen geworfen. 5 Stunden lang alles vom Feinsten, dann bei den letzten 5 Würfen... PERÜCKE
... Man ich bin fast durchgedreht...da hab ich aber auch nicht über Kopf geworfen, sondern so einhändig aus Unterarm von links unten nach rechts oben. Ich bin mir jetzt sicher es liegt einfach am der zu kleinen Rolle in Kombination mit nicht immer ganz sauberen Würfen. Über Kopf alles immer astrein abgerollt, konnte viel besser Werfen als mit der PP obwohl die andere geflochtene glaub ich dicker ist. Kann ich leider nur vermuten weil auf der Rolle keine Beschriftung mehr zu sehen war. Aber auch hier gibts anscheinend irgendwann mal Perücken wenn man nicht aufpasst. Ich denke der Spulenkopf ist einfach zu klein und die Schnur rollt quasi zu eng ab und überschlägt sich.

Hole mir nächsten Monat ne Stradic und dann hat sich das Problem hoffentlich erledigt.


----------



## Hänger06 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Kurze Frage ! wann bilden sich die perücken ? wenn du ein Jig am band hast oder ein Spinner-Blinker? erst ein schweren und dann ein leichteren Köder? geradde 4fach-geflecht ist meist etwas steif wenn sie neu ist. angelst du mir knotlos verbinder?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Ist leider nicht genau zu sagen wann die Perücken kommen. Aber heute denke ich lags an dem Wurf und wie gesagt, ich denke es liegt auch an der Rolle.

Benutze den Grinner Knoten, welcher übrigens mit Geflecht total super zu binden ist. Hält bombenfest. 3 mal heute gebunden.


----------



## Purist (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ist leider nicht genau zu sagen wann die Perücken kommen. Aber heute denke ich lags an dem Wurf und wie gesagt, ich denke es liegt auch an der Rolle.



Du kannst die Perücken mit jeder Rolle hinbekommen und auch mit jeder Schnur, das ist ja der Witz an der Sache. Du kannst Drall nicht "wegkaufen". 
Was du ändern kannst sind die Köder, der Wurfstil (Ausführung, Richtung, beachtung von Wind..), wie sehr du während des Angelns auf Drallfreiheit achtest (und drall dabei schon bekämpfst!) und natürlich evtl. Anti-Drall Maßnahmen. 

Kümmerst du dich nie oder nur fahrlässig darum, summiert sich das auf der Rolle und irgendwann hast du die Perücke. 
Passiert mir auch noch manchmal, vor allem bei stärkerem Wind. Dieses Jahr habe ich z.B. in meinen ersten zwei Angelstunden 80m PP durch Perücken (mit Knotenbildung) unbrauchbar gemacht. Das war eine Fahrlässigkeit meinerseits, die Schnur hatte ich zuletzt im Herbst vergangenen Jahres im Einsatz, bei heftigen Sturmböen. Der Drall saß folglich noch vom Herbst auf der Rolle und servierte mir den Salat im Sommer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Das Ding ist ja meine Schnur ist neu und ich habe nach 5 Stunden ne Perücke...


----------



## Purist (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja meine Schnur ist neu und ich habe nach 5 Stunden ne Perücke...



Wie schon gesagt: Nicht die Rolle oder die Schnur macht den Drall, sondern der Angler. 
Wenn z.B. die Schnur neu ist, könnte man fragen: Wurde sie auch schön fest aufgespult, als sie auf die Rolle kam? Wird sie beim angeln selbst fest genug aufgespult? Ist mein Wurfstil unsauber, rotiert z.B. der Köder samt Vorfach beim Wurf? usw., die anderen relevanten Dinge habe ich auch schon zuvor genannt.


----------



## zokker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Du kannst die Perücken mit jeder Rolle hinbekommen und auch mit jeder Schnur, das ist ja der Witz an der Sache. Du kannst Drall nicht "wegkaufen". ...
> 
> 
> Kümmerst du dich nie oder nur fahrlässig darum, summiert sich das auf der Rolle und irgendwann hast du die Perücke. ...



Ich kümmere mich nicht im geringsten um irgendwelchen Schnurdrall oder wie fest die Schnur augespult wird. 
Die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich weder  Perücken noch Knoten.
40er Spro-Nova und 17er Fireline Orginal.


----------



## Purist (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich nicht im geringsten um irgendwelchen Schnurdrall oder wie fest die Schnur augespult wird.
> Die letzten 10 Jahre hatte ich weder  Perücken noch Knoten.



Mit der Rolle und Schnur wirfst du auch 4g Spinner? 
Würde ich nur mit Gufis und Plastikwobblern angeln, ab 15g aufwärts, müsste ich mich auch nicht um Drall kümmern, aber das wäre ja langweilig..


----------



## zokker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Mit der Rolle und Schnur wirfst du auch 4g Spinner?



2er Meps und Kopytos mit 5g Haken kommen auch regelmäßig zum Einsatz.

Wenn ich aber ausschließlich nur sehr leicht unterwegs bin, habe ich noch eine extra Barsch-Pietsche. Da achte ich auch auf nix ... nie Probleme. 
2500 Stella, 15 Nanofile


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Wie gesagt, ich warte mal meine Stradic ab und dann weiterschauen. Die Fireline teste ich auf jeden Fall auch nochmal, wurde ja jetzt doch schon oft positiv erwähnt.

Die Schnur hab ich fest aufgespult. Aber mit Wurfstil hats auf jeden Fall zu tun, das hab ich auch schon festgestellt.


----------



## Purist (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



zokker schrieb:


> 2er Meps und Kopytos mit 5g Haken kommen auch regelmäßig zum Einsatz.



Du angelst vom Boot, oder? Wirfst du nur mit dem Wind?


----------



## zokker (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Du angelst vom Boot, oder? Wirfst du nur mit dem Wind?


Nein, nicht immer. Bevor du dich weiter wunderst solltest du mal eine 17 Fireline befummeln, ist nämlich relativ dünn, gegenüber anderem Geflecht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Danke für den Hinweis, ich hoffe auch das sich das Problem mit der Stradic löst.


----------



## Tommes63 (23. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*



Purist schrieb:


> Knoten kann man üben und je öfter du sie machst,  desto leichter gehen sie dir von der Hand. Oft steckt dahinter aber auch  ein Defizit beim Lernen:


Danke#6, ich hab das alles nicht so ernst geschrieben und mit genug Übung würde ich das natürlich auch irgerndwann beherrschen. Aber irgendwie hab ich mich auch mit der Situation angefreundet und mangels Köderabrisse (sind wirklich sehr selten) werde ich da vermutlich nix dran ändern.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (25. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Der Grinnerknoten klappt bei mir mittlerweile im Schlaf, selbst ein 0,65er FC geht ohne Probleme. Ist wirklich ne reine Übungssache. Vor allem ist wichtig zu wissen, wo genau man festhalten und ziehen muss. Das ist mehr als die halbe Miete.

 Gestern nach 5 Stunden keine Perücke, allerdings auch nur kurz nen Spinner benutzt, sonst nur Wobbler, Gufi und Blinker. Habe allerdings auch verstärkt auf meine Wurftechnik geachtet. Mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich nach dem Werfen manchmal die Rute mit den Ringen nicht ganz gerade halte. Das kann auch Perücken fordern. Habe dann versucht, immer über Kopf und Rute nachm Wurf schön gerade. Klappt bisher 1A.


----------



## Schugga (26. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Vielleicht hilft es auch, die Schnur bei den ersten Umdrehungen nach dem Auswurf eines Spinners ein wenig mit dem Zeigefinger auf Spannung zu halten, damit sie etwas fester auf die Rolle gewickelt wird?

 Oder (und so mach ich das immer nach dem Auswerfen einen Spinners): Auswerfen, Bügel zu und bevor ich anfange zu kurbeln, jig ich einmal, so dass ich Kontakt zum Spinner kriege und die Schnur auf Spannung ist. Erst dann fange ich an zu kurbeln.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (26. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Den Kontakt zum Spinner aufnehmen bevor ich einkurble mache ich auch immer. Bringt nichts. Drall kommt trotzdem.

 Mal schauen wies mit der neuen Rolle wird.


----------



## Ingo38 (27. September 2017)

*AW: Perücken beim auswerfen*

Hi, vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter.

Hast du die Rolle bespulen lassen, im Laden, mit einem Schnurspulgerät? Wenn ja könnte es damit zusammenhängen, das  mit dem Gerät die Schnur anders verlegt wird als die Rolle es tut oder zu viele Wicklungen zu dicht beieinander liegen und eventuell sich überlagern. Beim Wurf werden dann mehrere gleichzeitig von der Rolle gehoben und verknoten sich beim passieren der Ringe. #h

Ups,  sorry bin neu hier und habe einfach mal auf die Anfangsfrage geantwortet....war ja schon alles gesagt


----------

